# xNFJs Did you become interested in the opposite sex early on?



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you develop a natural affinity for the opposite sex (of your same age) at a young age? At 5 I was interested in girls while the other guys were going "eeew" by the end of first year I'd told one I was going to ask her to marry me when we were older (It turned out to be quite the weapon "shut up or I'll get Alison to kiss you".) 
At 7 I had my first "romantic" dream though all it was, was holding hands and a kiss. I'm wondering if any other's experienced something similar. Particularly INFJ/ENFJs but if you're neither feel free to chime in anyway.



_p.s. don't make it weird. if you were abused or something else that is NOT what I'm talking about and that would be something for a different thread. I mean naturally occurring _


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

nope. I consider myself a later bloomer. I "liked" girls, but not with the blind passion most of my friends did. Though I was always somewhat of a romantic dreamer. Women did not consume my life. To many of my friends, they were their central interest. 

Now, I realize the magic in them. So I am kinda obsessed. Most of the people never gave it justice tho.


----------



## fillthevoid (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes I've been attracted to girls ever since I was in grade 4. I remember almost all the names of those I've crushed on.

Edit: just realized this was addressed to the INFJs. Sorry.


----------



## hopebeat (May 17, 2014)

Yea  I believe I had imaginary friends that were boys. I never talked to them at school though, I didn't want to stand out.


----------



## missy12 (Feb 19, 2013)

although, I wasn't thinking "Eww, boys are gross!", I wasn't particularly interested in them at a young age either. I'm actually a late bloomer. I didn't become interested till I was in high school.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP
Yes, I was interested in girls early on, maybe 5-7 years old: kissing, playing doctor, that sort of thing.

Thinking about it now, I don't remember ever really feeling "eeeew" about girls in general at any point in my life.


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

fillthevoid said:


> Yes I've been attracted to girls ever since I was in grade 4. I remember almost all the names of those I've crushed on.
> 
> Edit: just realized this was addressed to the INFJs. Sorry.


NFJs, but it's fine. Anyone can join in. NFJs are very inclusivatory (that's not a word) You'll join in. I said join in. JOIN IN <SCARY FACE>


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I started liking boys around age 5. The number of crushes I've had is very low, though.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

imaginaryrobot said:


> I think I started liking boys around age 5. The number of crushes I've had is very low, though.


lol. I can remember having a crush on a girl in preschool, now that you mention it. So I was 4 at the oldest. Damn. Life is weird.


----------



## aurelief (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh gosh, I never told anyone this, but I remember having a sort-of 'boyfriend' in kindergarten when I was 5/6. We held hands and slept next to each other during naptime. It was weird. At some point he may have kissed my cheek.

Who says I haven't been in a relationship!?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I liked boys early on and liked different ones for different reasons, but I also had a distrust with boys too. It was the same in preschool as it is now come to think about it!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no idea since when I got interested.

So I guess also a similar soon as people post here.

I've never considered girls as ''eeewww'', that's for sure.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Magnesium said:


> Did you develop a natural affinity for the opposite sex (of your same age) at a young age?


Yes, I did! Explains a lot....lol:wink:


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

People who agree with the first post are more likely to post in reply. This is a common phenomenon. However, let's just set that asside and say that so far, people have a general feeling of yes, it's true.

Now, let me put this to you. Do you think you developed restraint, boundaries, borders, or similar as a result of being more "advanced" and not being able to connect on the level you wanted? Do you feel that the holding back in learned in early life effected you later, making you more predisposed to waiting till the other person showed an interest?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Magnesium said:


> People who agree with the first post are more likely to post in reply. This is a common phenomenon. However, let's just set that asside and say that so far, people have a general feeling of yes, it's true.
> 
> Now, let me put this to you. Do you think you developed restraint, boundaries, borders, or similar as a result of being more "advanced" and not being able to connect on the level you wanted? Do you feel that the holding back in learned in early life effected you later, making you more predisposed to waiting till the other person showed an interest?


I actually have always had very good restraint, boundaries and borders...

Interesting. I do rather wait until someone shows interest in me, before I show interest myself.


----------



## Aleysia (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh man, this brings up what has to be the most embarrassing memory of my life.

I was in grade 2, and had a crush on this cute and charismatic (for grade 2 anyway) guy. During recess or lunch break one day, I asked him come hide with me behind one of those giant notepads-on-wheels that we had in the classroom. I told that I wanted to marry him. :blushed: Then he ran out and told EVERYONE... I was sooo embarrassed I could've died. :/

And years later, one day during gym class in grade 5 or 6, me and him and another guy were just sitting around waiting for something. He asked me if I remembered that day. I was like "... yup". 

*digs hole and climbs in*

Terrible, terrible.

There was also a guy in grade 7 that I had a major crush on. Everyone knew--but at least, not because I'd asked him to marry me or anything. I learned that lesson. :laughing:

I've never been good at hiding genuine attraction for someone, now that I think about it. All the people around us always knew, even though I was sure I was hiding it. :/ Maybe it's because I'm NFP instead of NFJ, but it's impossible for me to behave that differently from what I feel. Then again, I used to be much more introverted and reserved, so it would've been clear as day when I really enjoyed someone's company. ^^


----------



## Azereiah (Mar 25, 2014)

I didn't really care one way or another as a young kid. Made friends with whoever I felt like. Most of my best friends were boys, but that's because of the social climate of the 90s creating a rift between the sexes in terms of toys and games.

Hit 12, started noticing. Hit 13, had my first real crush.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Early crusher here. In third grade I had a HUGE crush on this cute boy in my class. I was pretty shy, but this other, bolder girl and I joined forces during recess one day. We chased him around the playground, captured him, and took turns kissing him. He was so upset he told the teacher, and we were reprimanded in front of the whole class. So embarrassing. He and I ended up being friends in High School, but I have no idea if he remembered us doing that.

In 5th grade I had a major crush on my teacher, and in Middle School and High School I had a few really intense / bordering on obsessive crushes/ interests, but I did keep most of them secret. By age 11 or so, it was pretty much on going (one boy at a time). I didn't have a "real" boyfriend until I was 17, though.


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm 21 and it somehow seems to have hit me recently that the opposite sex exists. I haven't fallen in love, kissed, or dated. For some reason it just never mattered to me. No idea what changed either. Considering I hit puberty at 9 you would think the interest would've happened sooner, but no. Most guys aren't really interested in me as anything but a friend anyway so why bother?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah. Almost as long as I can remember; I wanna say from age 6 onwards. The good days.


----------

